# Maschinist ein schwerer Questcharakter?



## P4pst (16. September 2008)

Grüße,
ich spiele einen Maschinisten der gerade kurz vor dem Level up zu 8 steht. Bis jetzt habe ich alle Gegner die mir in die nähe kamen locker weggeblasen, doch jetzt bin ich im 2. Gebiet und habe derbe probleme. Wenn ich einen mob gleicher stufe adde und er in meinen nahkampf kommt, ohne das ich schießen kann wird es seeehr knapp. Mobs die ein level über mir sind bedeuten da schon den tot. Wenn ich den Kampf gut vorbereite schaffe ich einen gleichstufigen mob ganz gut, aber wenn ein zweiter hinzukommt kann ich es gleich wieder vergessen. Mobs die 2 Stufen über mir sind, also in meinem Fall jetzt level 9 kann ich komplett knicken.
Jetzt habe ich die Frage an die erfahrenen Maschinisten unter euch.
Bleibt das immer so?
Sind diese Mängel am Anfang allgemein bekannt und bessert es sich später? Wenn ja, mit welchem skill?
Wie würdet ihr fürs leveln skillen?


Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir meine fragen beantworten oder mal eure Situation und Erfahrungen schildern würdet.


----------



## Trollmastere (16. September 2008)

Mmmmh ich bin erst Level 4, habe erst heute Abend gespielt und bis jetzt lief es gut, wie du auch beschrieben hast.
Muntert mich nicht gerade auf, wenn ich dies von dir höre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (17. September 2008)

Eigentlich ist der Maschinist extrem einfach zu lvln. Und im PVP hast du sehr viel sehr gute Möglichkeiten glaub das schwierigste daran ist nur mal rauszufinden welche Sachen man am besten,liebsten,sinnvollsten einsetzt.


----------



## Serafino (17. September 2008)

So ich schilder jetzt mal da sich ja keiner der Maschinisten äußern will, mal von der anderen Seite also der der Zerstörung. Alle Maschinisten die ich in der Open Beta mit meinem Chosen getroffen habe waren leider Gottes ignorierbar vom Schaden was heißt erst die andern weghaun dann den Maschinisten. Nun hab ich mal den Magus angefangen der ist ja wohl das "Ebenbild" des Maschinisten er ist fernkämpfer mit stationären Pets und ja auch der Magus steckt wohl eher noch in den Kinderschuhen gegen Heiler brauchst du garnet antreten alleine die Heilen mit eim Hot fast schneller die Pets sind naja eher mickrich. Das Problem beim Maschinisten seh ich allerdings, das seine Nahkampffähigkeiten noch beschränkter sind als die des Magus, da er alle Fernkampfattacken ja im Nahkampf nicht einsetzen kann nehm ich mal an. Da hats der Magus besser der nutzt ja Magie und die kann er auch im Nahkampf zaubern, er steigert sich ja schon fast im Nahkampf im vergleich zum Fernkampf was den Schaden pro Zeiteinheit angeht. Ich hoffe mal das da noch was nachgepatcht wird. Alles in allem find ich den Magus immernoch super und er macht Spass und das Potenzial ist halt mit lvl 10 noch lange net ausgeschöpft aber ist halt schon bissel mühselig. Ich hoff mal für dich das es mit dem Maschinisten doch etwas Besser wird, den erst ist einfach ein cooler Char vom Style her.
Hoffe das Hilft dir wenigtens etwas.

MFG Sera


----------



## glockenturm11 (17. September 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem Maschinisten eigentlich ganz gut durchgekommen. Erst Einzelgeschütz aufstellen, weglaufen, Mob mit Säurebombe pullen, dann Schlüsselschlag und nur Feuerbombe spammen. Das lief eigentlich bis Lvl 10 recht locker.
Hast du denn die RR-Belohnungen/Items auch angelegt ?

Sobald du "kurzer Schuss" und "Stacheldraht" dazu bekommst, wird dein Zwerg auch deutlich stärker und flexibler. Ab LVL 10 gibt der richtig Gas!


----------



## P4pst (17. September 2008)

Ich bin nun level 11 und mere, dass es langsam berg auf geht. Bis Level 8 ging es voll locker, dann hatte ich ein kleines Tief, aber das hab ich durch szenarios überwunden. Jetzt geht es eig schon wieder ne gute ecke besser. Bin mal gespannt wie das später weiter läuft.
Würde mich immer noch freuen, wennn erfahrenere Maschinisten sich hier mal zu Wort melden und ihre aktuelle Meinung schildern.


----------



## Artelas (17. September 2008)

Soo folgendes......

ich bin ein Ex-Hunter Spieler von WoW und muss sagen das ich sehr erfahren bin. ich habe den End-Kontent geraidet und im PvP auch sehr gut gerusht.
Einige Sachen wie das kiten, das Nahkampfkiten oder einfach nur Dmg machen habe ich nach WAR übernommen und pflege dies auch gut beim Machinisten ein.

So nun zum eigentlichen Thread:

Ich muss sagen der Machinist ist eine sehr spaßige Klasse in meinen Augen und man kann Ihn ähnlich wie ein Hunter ohne Pet in WoW spielen.
Dies können nicht alle, aber wer das kann, der kann den Machnisten ganz gut spielen.
Ich bin derzeit Level 13 und habe bis dahin eigentlich schon ziemlich viel gemacht.
Anfangs hatte ich auch noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Machninisten. Dies lag aber daran das der Machnist in den ersten Leveln nur Nahkampf oder Grantanefähigkeiten bekam. Dies ändert sich jedoch ganz schnell und mit lvl 11 war ich eigentlich immer auf Damage Platz 1 auf Schlachtfeldern.
Es ist wahr das man mit einem Machnisten kein Heiler alleine kaputt bekommt. Jedoch finde ich und ein paar meiner erfahrenen Kollegen die auch zu WAR gewechselt haben und auch Heiler spielen, das die Heilung derzeit noch zu überpowert ist. Wenn man einen Heiler gut spielen kann, kann er gut 3 Gegner zeitgleich am Vorrücken hindern ohne zu sterben.
Áber bei den anderen Klassen kommt man eigentlich ganz gut vorran.
Nahkämpfer kann man kiten oder wurzeln und Fernkämpfer werden so einfach umgenuket.
Die Türme beachten viele erst wenn Sie schon nen paar Hundert Schaden rausgehauen haben (zum vergleich. Er macht ca. alle 1,5 sek ca. 20-25 Schaden).
Daher sind Türme wirklich praktisch und werden in Zukunft, sprich mit höheren Leveln noch weiter verstärkt.
Bis zu meinem Level setzte ich hauptsächlich folgende Atacken ein. Türme aller Art (je nach Situation), die normale Standartatacke, normale Schussattacke, alle Moralfertigkeiten, Säurebombe und Fernkampf-DOT, Wurzeln. Hin und wieder benutze icha uch mal den Schottgun Streuschuss.
Sry, das ich nicht die genauen Bezeichnungen posten kann. Kenne die Namen noch nciht aus dem FF.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein Eindruck von dem Machinsiten geben.

Gruß
Artelas


----------



## Serafino (18. September 2008)

Artelas schrieb:


> Es ist wahr das man mit einem Machnisten kein Heiler alleine kaputt bekommt. Jedoch finde ich und ein paar meiner erfahrenen Kollegen die auch zu WAR gewechselt haben und auch Heiler spielen, das die Heilung derzeit noch zu überpowert ist. Wenn man einen Heiler gut spielen kann, kann er gut 3 Gegner zeitgleich am Vorrücken hindern ohne zu sterben.



Also zu diesem Kommentar kann ich nur sagen nein Heal ist definitiv nicht overpowert. Es ist denk ich mal schon gewollt das die Healer sich länger am Leben halten können, den dafür verzichten die Heiler auch auf den Dmg-output anderer Klassen und das ein Heiler solo 3 Leute aufhalten kann ist auch etwas übertrieben er kann vielleicht 2-3 low dmg klassen aufhalten, aber gegen 3 Nahkämpfer oder auch nur einen zwei Witchhunter oder Hexenkriegerinen siehts nicht gut aus da ist der Burstdmg zu hoch. Die Low-Dmg-Klassen müssten eher noch ein bisschen gebuffed werden zumindest in den unteren Lvl-Bereichen. Also ich vote für Maschinisten und Magus buff ^^ oder noch bisschen mehr cc oder paar nützliche Buffs.
Ach und zu den Geschützen, die werden von den Nahkämfern eher bewusst ignoriert, da der Schaden doch eher Vernachlässigbar ist. Da reicht schon ein heiler aus um den naja lächerlichen Dmg wegzuheilen und der kann neben bei noch nen linkdeath haben und ohne Tastatur spielen ^^ Beispiel: Chosen hat nen Maschinisten, nen Runenpriester und nen Feuerzauberer vor sich ach ja und so ding das der Maschinist mitgebracht hat das ihn ab und an mal bissel Kitzelt mit etwa 1,5 k so um lvl 10 rum naja da würd ich mir als chosen sagen gut dann klopp ich mal den Runenpriester weg dann den Zauberer und dann kann ich mir den Maschinisten vornehmen wenn ich noch Lebe und wenn der tot ist dann ist das picksding ja auch weg ^^ (ach ja meine erfahrung aus der Openbeta ein Sieg als Chosen in dieser Situation ist schon machbar wenn der Runenprietster schnell stirbt und der Feuermagier net alzuweit wegsteht. Dem Spottruf sei dank.   (ach und alle WoW Kids die mich jetzt Flamen wollen: "Lol der Noob hat ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung das Spott nur auf Mobs wirkt", nein Spott in WAR bringt auch gegen Menschliche Gegner was er erhöt nämlich den Schaden gegen das verspottete Ziel.)) 

So sry für diese zugegeben exesive Ausschweifung aber naja habt nachsicht es ist spät ^^ 
Ach und nen herzlichen dank an Barlow dessen Worte ich mir hier mal entliehen hab.


----------



## Sethek (18. September 2008)

Tjo, beim Magus ist es ganz ähnlich, bis level 9 hat man ein paar schwache Zauber, aber dann fangen die Synergien langsam an. In Zergsituationen blühen die defensiven range-DDs richtig auf. Ich kann jetzt nur vom Magus sprechen, weil mich der Maschinist von der Optik her nicht so reizt (Die MG-Türme sind furchtbar, da hätte ein weniger futuristisches Design imho gut getan).

Im Zerg pumpt man eh abartigen Schaden raus - aber anders als bei sorc oder BW hat man leider nicht so den brachialen Einzelzielschaden. Der Schlüssel hier ist DoT-overload. Alles zudotten, dann in den Nahkampf, möglichst viele mit dem infernalischen Stoß erwischen, wieder raus, notfalls mit dem AE-snare, vorwitzige snare-entkommer werden mit dem Maul verlangsamt. Die Synergie zwischen glean magic (erster Eindruck: och, der macht ja echt keinen Schaden, zweiter Eindruck: Oha, aber der trifft für instant cast ja ganz schön viele Ziele und hält lang - und meine rending winds hauen jetzt ja richtig rein) und rending winds eben geben sogar ganz passabel single-target-DD. Zwar ist die verbreitete Meinung, daß Dot-Schaden bei WAR gegenüber dem assisttrain eher schwach ist, weil ein Hot sämltiche DOTS negiert, aber: Im T1/T2-Bereich ist die Organisation nicht so prall, da erleichtern zugedottete massen, die Reaktionszeit des Heilers zu reduzieren, wenn er alles hotted, kostet ihn das AP usw. Pervers wirds, wenn dann ein zweiter Magus auftaucht und eine ähnliche Schiene fährt. Dann bricht im Gegnerlager eine wahre Seuche aus und die Heiler rotieren. Durch das dauernde tickern der dots fällt schonmal einer auf recht tiefe HP, dafür haben wir dann eine schicke instant-cast-high-damage-finisher-taste, ab level 12 kommt nochmal eine nicht-Moral-gebundene obendrauf.

Zusätzlich hat man gegen pöhse meelees den Rüstungsselbstbuff - mit 30% Schadensreduktion steht man mit freundlichen Heilern schon ein bischen und kann mit tickenden DoTs, Maulspam und root , 4 Sekunden Abstand, rending winds+instant recht schöne finisher zeigen, die der Gegner idR nicht erwartet. Zusätzlich ist man kein hoch-Prioritätsziel, weil Heiler bedrohlicher wirken, ebenso wie der imperiale Brandstifter und die arkane Domina.

Der Maschinist hat nach kurzem drüberlesen über die Fertigkeiten natürlich keine drölfzig DoTs sondern darf dafür Leute rumschubsen und macht mehr direktschaden. Erfordert also ein etwas anderes herangehen, wobeis bei dem selben Grundprinzip bleiben dürfte wie beim Magus - in Bewegung bleiben, jederzeit angeschlagene Ziele übern Reik ballern und auf breiter Front nerven.

Dämonen stell ich selten auf - der Schaden ist relativ gering für sehr hohe AP - dafür brechen sie bei mir auch gerne mal roots vorzeitig, und das ist eher ungesund. Wenn ich absehen kann, wohin sich Schlachten verlagern, steht da ein blauer Horror oder Feuerdämon, in dessen Richtung man arglose meelees lockt, um mit dem Nahkampfschaden+dots+dämon+instant aufzudrehen, ansonsten wenn ich die Zeit hab steht ein rosa Horror als Distanzkämpfer irgendwo weit hinten.

Das ganze macht (mir zumindest) einen Heidenspaß, ganz anders als Feuermagier oder sorc, die sich nen günstigen Punkt suchen und da einfach stur auf Leute schiessen - wesentlich "interaktiver" und abwechslungsreicher, dafür mit kleineren Zahlen (da dann aber idR viel viel mehr von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Muss ich doch mal auf nem anderen server nen Maschinisten antesten, wie sich der Unterschied von Direktschaden und DoTs auf die Spielweise überträgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 €dith: @Heiler. Meiner Meinung nach kriegt man die 4 casterheiler nur über "attrition" kaputt, man muß sie also ausbluten. Das ganze dauert dann dementsprechend ewig. Noch schlimmer sind Siggi und Dok, die haben neben den hots auch recht üblen Nahkampfpunch und die Standfestigkeit um gegen unseren zwar passablen, aber eben stetigen Schaden lange auszuhalten - der Sigmarpriester ist mein gefürchtetster gegner, da bin ich dauernd am rotieren, um mir 3, 4 zusätzliche Sekunden ausser Reichweite zu erkämpfen, in denen die dots ticken. Wenn nicht der eine oder andere Siggi überoptimistisch werden würde, würds noch viel finsterer aussehen - manchmal unterschätzen sie die Gefahr, die bei 50% Eigen-HP und gleichem level von den Bämm-instants ausgeht - aber daß das nicht so bleiben wird, ist abzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (18. September 2008)

Sobald Movement notwendig ist, hat der Maschinist ein Problem weil er sein Geschütz nicht bewegen kann.

Allerdings ist er bei stationären Situationen sehr stark.

Auf Quests bezogen ist der Maschinist halt eben bisschen schwächer weil man sich bewegen muss


----------



## Sin (18. September 2008)

Rofl, Maschinist spielt sich wie nen wow hunter ohne Pet? 

Kein Ahnung ob wir die selbe Klasse spielen, aber meiner spielt sich definitv anders.
Die Schussfunktionen eines Maschinisten sind nur ein Teil seiner zur verfügung stehenden Fertigkeiten. Wer die Granaten ausser acht lässt sollte meiner Meinung nacht nen anderen Char spielen.

Der Kampf läuft wie folgt ab: Turret setzen; schießen bis der Mob an einem dran ist; Acid Bomb, Friction Burn, ne Firebomb und nen Blunderbust blast hinterher, danach steht eigentlich kein Mob mehr.

Auf höheren leveln geht es dank einiger DoT Abbilitys wie incendiary rounds und fragmention Granade sogar noch schneller. Du musst da nicht wie wild rumkiten, und leute die das versuchen adden nur irgendwelche mobs und schreihen dann hinterher: Maschinisten sind scheisse.

Die Einzigen Heiler die auf low lvl schwierig sind sind Goboschamanen, das ändert sich aber später mit lvl 18 wenn man Landminen setzen kann und mit lvl 20 bekommt man noch concussion Grenade hinzu.


----------



## P4pst (18. September 2008)

bitte mal die deutschen Begriffe... =)


----------



## soulstrider (18. September 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Sobald Movement notwendig ist, hat der Maschinist ein Problem weil er sein Geschütz nicht bewegen kann.



Soweit ich weiss gibt es später noch eine Fähigkeit, mit der man seinen Geschützturm zu sich
"porten" kann.

Edit: "Umstationieren", Stufe 22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (22. September 2008)

soulstrider schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gibt es später noch eine Fähigkeit, mit der man seinen Geschützturm zu sich
> "porten" kann.
> Edit: "Umstationieren", Stufe 22



und die Karriere "Bastler" bietet die Möglichkeit sein Pet sofort ohne Hämmern aufzustellen.


----------



## Amarillo (23. September 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> und die Karriere "Bastler" bietet die Möglichkeit sein Pet sofort ohne Hämmern aufzustellen.




Wo finde ich den Lehrer für Bastler?


----------



## Telokat (23. September 2008)

Ist der selbe Lehrer der dir auch deine normalen Skills gibt. Einfach ab Rang 11 auf Meisterschaftsausbildun klicken, da gibts dann die 3 Bäume


----------



## Recc (23. September 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> und die Karriere "Bastler" bietet die Möglichkeit sein Pet sofort ohne Hämmern aufzustellen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


obwohl ich auf fernkampf skillen werden gehen meine ersten punkte in den bastel tree ^^ instant geschütze aufstellen is schon ein muss


----------



## aeitschaehm (24. September 2008)

Serafino schrieb:


> So ich schilder jetzt mal da sich ja keiner der Maschinisten äußern will, mal von der anderen Seite also der der Zerstörung. Alle Maschinisten die ich in der Open Beta mit meinem Chosen getroffen habe waren leider Gottes ignorierbar vom Schaden was heißt erst die andern weghaun dann den Maschinisten. Nun hab ich mal den Magus angefangen der ist ja wohl das "Ebenbild" des Maschinisten er ist fernkämpfer mit stationären Pets und ja auch der Magus steckt wohl eher noch in den Kinderschuhen gegen Heiler brauchst du garnet antreten alleine die Heilen mit eim Hot fast schneller die Pets sind naja eher mickrich. Das Problem beim Maschinisten seh ich allerdings, das seine Nahkampffähigkeiten noch beschränkter sind als die des Magus, da er alle Fernkampfattacken ja im Nahkampf nicht einsetzen kann nehm ich mal an. Da hats der Magus besser der nutzt ja Magie und die kann er auch im Nahkampf zaubern, er steigert sich ja schon fast im Nahkampf im vergleich zum Fernkampf was den Schaden pro Zeiteinheit angeht. Ich hoffe mal das da noch was nachgepatcht wird. Alles in allem find ich den Magus immernoch super und er macht Spass und das Potenzial ist halt mit lvl 10 noch lange net ausgeschöpft aber ist halt schon bissel mühselig. Ich hoff mal für dich das es mit dem Maschinisten doch etwas Besser wird, den erst ist einfach ein cooler Char vom Style her.
> Hoffe das Hilft dir wenigtens etwas.
> 
> MFG Sera



Ich hoffe das lesen sehr viele nicht Maschinisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich weiss nicht wie es ist wenn man den Maschinisten auf Muskete/Pistole skillt aber wenn man die anderen beiden Bäume skillt sind auf jeden Fall Granaten/Türme die Primär Waffen des Maschnisten. Ob im Solo PVE oder PVP ohne Nades geht nichts. Wir haben zwar nicht den Mega Burst DMG aber unterbrechen den/die Heiler/Gruppe von Heilern beim Heiln, Doten Flächen zu und haun auf die Masse gesehen schon sehr dicken Schaden raus. 

Minen ohhhhhhh sooo nice.... Ich liebe sie einfach nur. Gut auch nur 102 AE DMG. aber Knockdown ...

Im Solo PVE Pull ich meist 2-3 Mobs auf meinem Level Mit der Säure Granate. Lass den Flammenwerfer sie kurz antanken bis sie alle zusammen stehen und dann schiess ich sie nach der Streugranate mit Schottgunspamm gleichzeitig down. 

Naja der Maschnist kann nix. Ignoriert ihn und geht auf die single Target DD's. Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Schonmal n Flammenwerfer mit geöffneten Ventilen gesehen der neben 3 Chaoten steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auch die machen ja kein DMG bitte stehen lassen und dem Maschinisten in den Stacheldraht/in die Mine folgen auf das er Instand seinen neuen Flammenwerfer neben euch stellt.


----------



## The_Gum (24. September 2008)

ich find ihn eigentlich genial zum questen und sznearien spielen(bin lvl 18).

beim questen hol ich mir immer 3-5 mobs (auf meinem lvl +- 1) auf einmal die ich dann schön zu dotte (säure,splitter und reibungsdhieb)
und zu meinem Flammengeschütz zieh. 
der flammenkegel und dampfablassen machen die ja schon fast alleine platt. 
wenn man dann auch mehrere mobs vor sicht hat kann man dann schon schrott auf die blasen.

im RvR ist es genial wenn die gegner zergen, dann schön alles reinhauen was flächen schaden macht, da ist dann auch die grante super die die gegner zum schweigen/abbrehcen bringt.

gegen heilklassen allerdings sieht man keine sonne. die heilen sich so schnell wieder hoch das is krass und ich finde ja die heilklassen sind etwas krass.
wenn ich seh wie ein heiler mehrere DD´s supporten kann ohne das wer stirbt.


----------



## Artelas (26. September 2008)

> Rofl, Maschinist spielt sich wie nen wow hunter ohne Pet?


und ich sag immer ncoh Sie lassen sich so spielen.
Natürlich hat man Granaten. Setz das mal aber bitte gegen keinen PvE Mob ein.
Wer im nahkampf gegen nen Auserkorenen bleibt um Granaten zu werfen hat in meinen Augen soweiso schon verloren.

Des Weiteren habe ich nun mal verschiedene Skillungen getestet und nehme Bezug auf


> Du musst da nicht wie wild rumkiten, und leute die das versuchen adden nur irgendwelche mobs und schreihen dann hinterher: Maschinisten sind scheisse.


1. Sagte ich nie das Machinisten scheiße sind.
2. Wer bei kiten Mobs addet ist es selber schuld und passt nicht auf
3. Mal mit lvl 22 nen lvl 23 Nahkampf-Helden alleine gekillt? Hüftschuss Nockdown, Moralfähigkeiten, Stacheldraht machts möglich. Es dauert zwar und die Zeit wird extrem knapp. Aber es ist packbar. 

AE-Questen
Ich teste derzeit auch das AE-Questen sprich leute zusammen ziehen und wegbomben.
Ich muss sagen das klappt echt super. Mehrere Mobs sind alleine kein Problem.
ich hab mal nen Siegmarpriester mitgenommen und wir haben schon zu 2 so an die 8-12 Mobs zeitgleich gebasht. bei den hohen Respawnzeiten ist das derzeit ne super Questmethode


----------



## Manilas (28. September 2008)

Hab jetzt meinen Maschinisten auf lvl 19

Ich bin im Szenario vom dmg immer dicht hinter unseren Feuerzauberern weil ich immer schön die AoE skills in den Zerg haue...das ist genial wenn du nur noch zahlen in den gegnerischen Reihen aufsteigen siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem beschäftigt das schön die Heiler.... klar am single target ist man als Maschinist schon schlechter.... kriege Heiler auf gleichem lvl auch nur sehr schwer tot wenn die mitbekommen was ich vor habe.....

Hab auch schon mit nem Runenpriester im Rücken AE grinden versucht klappt super mit den vielen Fähigkeiten die man in der Richtung hat
Säurebombe Splittergranate Mörsergeschütz Reibungshitze Schrot + Mine legen... herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. September 2008)

Manilas schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Maschinisten auf lvl 19
> 
> Ich bin im Szenario vom dmg immer dicht hinter unseren Feuerzauberern weil ich immer schön die AoE skills in den Zerg haue...das ist genial wenn du nur noch zahlen in den gegnerischen Reihen aufsteigen siehst
> 
> ...



Schnapp dir lieber nen feuermage, dann weiste was effektives AOE grinden is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Atelas: Das zweite was du da von mir zitierst hast, war nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf meine Erfahrung das immer wieder mich leute anwhispern und schreihen sie machen keinen dmg und sterben zu schnell weil die mobs an ihnen zu schnell dran sind.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Bin momentan level 14 und hänge seit lvl 10 irgendwie durch. Mobs brauchen ewigkeiten bis sie down sind, die Tower finde ich recht nutzlos bis auf den Guntower mit dem Armor schuss(die könnten allgemein ma n bischen mehr schaden machen). 

Ich hoffe mal das es mit lvl 16 wieder berg auf geht wenn ich die Splitter granate bekomme. Ich finde auch der Musketenschuss sollte nicht so eine hohe castzeit haben, das würde schon einiges leichter machen.


----------



## Muxxi (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich selbst spiele fast ausschliesslich RvR mit meinen lvl 19 Maschinisten. Und wer behauptet der Maschnist macht keinen Schaden, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den t2-Szenarien, in denen ich mich derzeit bewege, bin ich eig minimum in den Top 5 des ausgeteilten Schadens. Im Moukain Tempel auch gern mal auf Platz 1, denn da habe ich ja nichts zu bewachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der 2ten Reihe stehen, Einzelgeschütz aufstellen, Draufholzen, und Splittergranate auf cd halten...So holt man sich zumindest fürs eigene Ego die Bestätigung am Ende im Dmg ganz weit vorn zu sein. Ich selbst jedoch spiele eig, zumindest bis ich meinen Turm porten kann, fast ausschliesslich Defensiv....man ist vll aufgrund des Geschützes nicht ganz so mobil wie andere Klassen aber wenns ums bewachen fester Punkte geht, kaum zu toppen. So ne Fahne zu tappen wenn man im Dauerfeuer des Einzelgeschützes steht is schon nicht einfach...und falls es doch klappt wird der Stacheldraht und die Knockbacks eingesetzt um bei nur einem Gegner, diesen im Radius des Geschützes zu halten, oder bei mehreren so lange zu behindern bis Verstärkung eintrifft. Für mich also ne wahnsinns Verteidigerklasse.... Sobald die Leute raffen das ne klare def und off auch in rdm-grps was taugt und nicht ALLE wie blöd nach vorne rennen, und man nicht wieder ganz allein dahinten steht rockts mit Sicherheit noch ne Ecke mehr.

Und zu der Frage ob es schwer ist diesen zu spielen? Eig nicht - Im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen (spiele selbst nur noch einen Jünger und einen Eisenbrecher) ist jedoch meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr Grips und Movement gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (2. Oktober 2008)

Muxxi schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele fast ausschliesslich RvR mit meinen lvl 19 Maschinisten. Und wer behauptet der Maschnist macht keinen Schaden, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Öhm mit Level 19 im T2-Gebieten unter den Top5 zu stehen ist nun wirklich nicht schwer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muxxi (3. Oktober 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Öhm mit Level 19 im T2-Gebieten unter den Top5 zu stehen ist nun wirklich nicht schwer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wie gesagt...trotz defensiver Spielweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wenn ich immer nach vorn laufen würde und andauern am kampfgeschehen teilnehme sieht das nochmal anders aus.

Das ich nicht mit Lvl 14 da oben stehe is wohl allen kla!?!? Aber wenn man so sieht was man an lvl 20 und 21igern hinter sich lassen kann, bestätigt das nur meine These : Alle die den Maschinisten nicht beachten sind selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orby (3. Oktober 2008)

Spiele einen LvL 20 Maschinisten auf nuln und bin in der regel unter den ersten 3 beim Dmg output aber im zweikampf gegen nahkämpfer ziehe ich meistens den kürzeren, außer mein gegenüber macht derbe fehler, bei keeps oder PQ´s reihe ich mich meistens aber hinten ein den der Maschinist macht erst bei vielen gegnern erst richtig schaden, zum lveln muss ich sagen er levelt eindeutig langsamer als meeles habe gestern einem eisenbrecher zugeschaut der pulte 3-4 gegner gleichenlevels und höher und klöpte die in kürzester zeit weg und war noch fast voll mit seinen lebenspunkten ich hingegen konnte 1-2 pullen und habe gerade so überlebt ein bodypull beim kampf und ab auf den friedhof.
Wünsche mir für den Maschinisten in zukunft das er auf einzelne spieler mehr schaden macht oder er mehr aushält.


----------



## iveo (3. Oktober 2008)

heey zottler - dich hab ich auch schon in den bg's getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann lass mal weiterrocken! ich steh auf meinen maschinisten ;D

lg von weißbart/grimmand


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

naja war is nunmal nicht wirklich ein singel spiel und es gibt viele klassen die solo nicht 3-4 gegner "instant" umhauen können -.-
sobald du aber jemand hast der dir die gegner vom hals hält geht der mit-geräten-um-sich werfende zwerg ganz gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuzzek (6. Oktober 2008)

Muxxi schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele fast ausschliesslich RvR mit meinen lvl 19 Maschinisten. Und wer behauptet der Maschnist macht keinen Schaden, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kann ich mir vorstellen, dein Horizont ist ja leider auf "whoa damage done pew pew" begrenzt. Und welche Wirkung erzielst du mit dem damage? Ich sags dir: Keine. Du dottest alle Targets zu mit übel zerstörerischen 40 tickenden ae dots. Klar summiert sich einiges auf, da ja jeder der gegner damit angeballert wird. Und welchen Nutzen hat es? 2 Leute werden von Single DPS bearbeitet, der Gegnerische Heiler macht nen Groupheal und schwupps... ja da sind alle in der Gruppe wieder voll, inklusive derer, die von deinen brutalen dots von 2k auf 1,8k getickt sind nach 15 Sekunden. 
Hast du dich schonmal gefragt, warum du teilweise mit 4 mal soviel Schaden wie ein Bright Wizard nur 1/2 der Rufpunkte/Exp bekommst? Ich sags dir: Die Targets die du zugedottet hast sterben zu 90% nicht, wodurch du keine Punkte bekommst. Die Targets die ein Wizard bearbeitet sterben und so macht er im Verhäältnis zu seinem Damage exorbitant viele Punkte und das beste daran: Er bringt seine Szenariogruppe weiter ganz im Gegensatz zu dir.
Moukain habe ich bis zu 100k damage gemacht pro run, war zu 95% Platz 1 im Damage und hatte teilweise 5 mal soviel Damage wie Platz 2 mit meinem Maschinisten, hab aber mit am wenigsten Ruf und Exp bekommen und im ganzen BG im schnitt 2 Todesstöße bei 0 mal sterben. Und Moukain Tempel ist noch das absolut genialste BG als Maschinist, denn dort sammelt sich alles in der Ruine beim artefakt, wo man auf Bastler gespecced richtig Damage ansammeln kann mit der Schrotladung und dadurch sogar genug Druck aufbaut, sodass der gegner den Maschinisten überhaupt mal wahrnimmt.
Ich bin nun mit fast lvl 30 im Tor Anroc unterwegs (das einzige T3 das einigermaßen aktzeptabel aufgeht) und ich kann dir sagen, dass die Seifenblase in der deine Traumwelt beheimatet ist spätestens dort platzen sollte, es sei denn du bist echt schmerzbefreit.
Dort sind keine engen Gänge, wo die gegner dichtgedrängt durch müssen und somit triffst du mit AE nicht mehr im schnitt 5, sondern eher 2. Freuen kannst du dich darüber, dass du fast völlig ignoriert wirst solange du dich auf Kitzel AE beschränkst. Fängst du an souverän Leute in die Lava zu werfen mit erschütterungsgranaten, dann hast du ganz schnell Stealtherfanboys die dich im 2er Assist töten bevor du nach PBAE Root + detaunt überhaupt aus Melee Range raus bist (was so in etwa 3-4 Sekunden sind). 
Die defensive ist mit leichter Rüstung (welches vom AF Wert Roben entspricht) nen Scherz. Die Splitterweste ist in 0 komma nichts verbraucht gegen dw melees und hat eine zu lange casttime um sie zu erneuern infight. Offensive Melees hitten mich etwa alle 2 Sekunden für über 600 Damage und snaren mich, sodass ich nach dem PBAE root tod bin, bevor ich mit dem Snare aus meleerange gekrüppelt bin. 

Auf unserem Server habe ich bekannte auf Chaosseite und mich auch mal getroffen um mal damage zu testen etc. Fazit: Ein einziger Hot reicht aus, um meine gesammelten DoT werke (Dot Musketenschuss, Splittergranate, die Dotgranate, die am ende explodiert, säuregranate, Mörserturm) + single target dps granatenspam gegenzuheilen und die einzige Chance jemanden im 1 on 1 zu killen besteht darin, den gegner solange mit erschütterungsgranaten + weglaufen zu kiten, bis Moral 2 Fähigkeit rdy ist und dann zu hoffen, dass man die 7 sekunden mit 200% Damage ohne spellpushback übersteht und gegen Heiler muss die Interruptgranate so getimed sein, dass sie nen Heal stört. Dann und nur dann hat man eine Chance zu gewinnen (ausser gegen den Magus, der leider derzeit genauso eine Wurst ist wie wir Maschinisten).  

Bevor du fanboymäßig alles als in Ordnung bezeichnest solltest du dich mit der Sache mal besser auseinandersetzen, denn im Endeffekt sind Leute wie du Schuld, wenn der Maschinist bleibt wie er ist und dann sitzt du in deinen tollen szenarien rum und erfreust dich am Damage done ohne zu begreifen, wie unbedeutend dein Schaden ist, wobei ich nen neuen Char hochlvln darf um organisiertes PvP zu spielen auf höherem Niveaus als 2 AE buttons zu smashen.




Muxxi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...trotz defensiver Spielweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein es bestätigt eindrucksvoll, dass du dich durch geschickt gewählte statistiken gut verarschen lässt, weil du dich nicht mit den Dingen die dahinter stecken und darüber hinaus gehen beschäftigst.


----------



## Artelas (6. Oktober 2008)

@Yuzzek
Ohh man. Wer ist den dir auf den Schlips getreten.
Man kann ja Sachen kritisieren. Aber greif doch nciht direkt die anderen Leute an.
Hast wohl selbst gerade in Tor Anroc zu viele Leute in die Lava geschupst, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic
So mitlerweile habe ich den 29igsten Ziklus erreicht.
Mitlerweile habe ich umgespeckt auf Schütze und gestern meinen ersten 2000 Kritt gemacht. Mit Moral 2 und Snipe an nem 24 Goblin Schamane.
1 Minute später hat er von mir noch nen 1850iger gekriegt ^^

Ich geh mal nen wenig auf die verschiedenen Skilltrees ein

1. Pfad des Schützen
geskillter Hüftschuss. Ein muss. Wenn Ihr kiten wollt bzw. könnt ist dies ein Pflichtspiel. Wenn Ihr es nicht könnt....hmm....Dann lernt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Blattschuss
Netter Skill, mit nen bisschen erhöhtem Schaden als die Standart-Musketensalve. Jedoch völlig unnötig, da man eh schon fast verloren hat wenn nen Nahkämpfer an dir dran ist. Ob mit Waffe oder ohne. Einzig zu gebrauchen um ein Heiler 5 sek zu gewähren, sich selbst hoch zu heilen, sollte ein Meele an Ihm dran sein.
3. Hohlspitzgeschütz
Ziemlich gut, wenn man viel mit Snipe und Musketensalve spielt. Leider erneuert der Dot immer immer nur, bei erneutem Schuss.
4. Snipe
Dies ist ein absolut tödlicher Schuss und wird im Mindestfall alle 1 Minute benutzt. Wie oben schon steht. Ein Schuss von 2k erschlägt jeden angeschlagenen Heiler. Jedoch ist dies nicht mal das wichtige daran. Das wichtige ist das dieser Schuss 150 Fuß weit geht und gegen jeden zurückziehenden oder fliehenden Spieler genutzt werden kann.
5. Schnell nachladen
Ein für PVE recht akzeptabele Taktik, da dort schneller wegen öfterem Stand and Shoot die AP verbraucht werden. Jedoch im prinzip unnötig.
6. Phosphorgranate
Nette Animation, Damage aber vergleichsweise wie Granaten. Einzig schöne, etwas größere Reichweite, als Granaten.

Meine Favorisierte Skillung, da man schön hinter dem Pulk der eigenen Gruppe bleiben kann und dadurch Kämpfe länger überlebt.

Grendaier
1. Zusatzpulver
Nice um mehrere Ziele zu treffen, wenn auch nur zu 75% sicher. Jedoch wei Yuzzek schon sagt werden Granaten schnell weggeheilt, da der Schaden viel zu gering ist. Treibt nur die Dmg Statistikwert im Mourkain-Tempel etc. nach oben. Sonst unbrauchbar.
2. Klebrige Bombe
Ein weiterer AE. Setze ich eigentlich permanent ein. Auch wenn der Schaden nicht höher als bei den anderen AE ist.
Vorteil ist das es ein Spontanzauber ist.
3. Wurfarm
Schöner Skill, erhöht die eigene Lebensdauer ungemein, da man sich besser hinter Gruppenmitgleider verschanzen kann.
4. Bodenbeschuss
Lustig ein mal anzusehen, wie die Gyrokopter kommen, jedoch kickt die Atacke nur minimal und der Schaden ist aus nachstehendem grund fast nicht erkennbar. Problem: Die Atacke wird gewirkt und erst ca. 5 Sekunden je nach Lag auch mal 10 sek später kommen erst die Gyros mit dem Angriff.
Skill daher unbrauchbar.
5. Napalmgrante
Sehr guter Skill.
Ein Spontanzauber den man sehr gut beim Keep verteidigen nutzen kann. Durch den Sponatnzauber muss man sich nicht lang drum kümmern und macht permanent weiter Schaden. Im 1 on 1 jedoch absolut ungebräuchlich.
Bei Kämpfen auf offenen Felder auch nicht zu gebrauchen, da man diese Gemakerte Zone außen vor lässt.

Restlichen Skills noch nicht getestet.
Einziger Brauchbare Skill ist die Taktik Wurfarm

EDIT:
Bastler
1. Gute geölte Maschiene
Nice Skillung, spart 2 Sekunden ein. Wird durch den Skill umpositionierung weniger Atraktiv. Aber auch bei zerstörung des Geschützes sehr gut.
Sehr Interesseant wird dies wenn man die Fähigekit des Geschütze selbstzerstörung hat. Kostet jedoch im Insgesamt sehr viele AP.
2. Blitzarbeiter
Schneller Beitrag. Unnütz. Habe die Efektivität an diesem Skill noch nicht erkannt. Zu schnell kaputt und vergleichsweise benutzt man lieber andere Atacken.
3. Störchance
Nicht getestete, efektivität stel ich aber in Frage.
4. Bugmans Beste
Passt zum Zwerg, aber durch castzeit und geringen Heal auch unbrauchbar.

Restlichen Skills noch nicht probiert.

Alles was ich nicht geschrieben habe, habe ich noch nicht geskillt.

Gruß
Artelas


----------



## DocFloppy (6. Oktober 2008)

iveo schrieb:


> heey zottler - dich hab ich auch schon in den bg's getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stümmt. ICh kenn Dich *g*  :-)


----------

